# anyone have experience with moss pads?



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I found this interesting product while browsing e-bay, it would be great to use to cover my filter baffle with it instead of the artificial plants I have.

They look like this:









Since I have a bad track record with plants I thought I would ask if anyone has any experience with these, and if so, which species is easiest to take care of.

This is a link to the page that has the one I like the most:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fissidens-fontanus-PAD-8x8cm-Live-aquarium-plant-moss-/251137971309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a78fd546d

Any advice you can offer will be a great help.

Thanks

Atena


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

fissidens do best in medium light and they grow really really slowly, I would recommend another type of moss if you have low light, like java or willow moss. It is easy to make the mess covers, plastic craft mesh is available at most craft stores and is pretty cheap, just tie the moss on or sandwich it between two sheets.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, really, that is all that is to it? 

Sounds so easy, why are they so expensive for such little pices. Does willow or java moss take a very long time to grow in?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Most moss grows very slowly


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Fiss is an expensive moss, hence the expensive price tag for the the square. It is also not a particualarly hardy moss and slow growing under even the best conditions. Java moss would be a better moss to look into as it is very harsh and usually readily available.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have one of those but with flame moss. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pc-Flame-M...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ca63e3ac

I have the stuff to make the moss pads (minus the moss) but I don;t think I have the patience to do it myself


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

That one is nice too... I think I will try making one with Java moss. It looks like it would be an agreeable plant.

I am a beader, I have infinite patience. I can certainly eave a moss carpet. For now though, I cannot find any java moss locally. LOL


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Any plant that grows slow usually has a hefty price tag like anubias.

They also take months to fill in the entire wall.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't need a whole wall, I just need to cover my filter baffle.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

kfryman said:


> ... tag like anubias.


Is anubias a large plant, do you think it would fit in a small 2.5 gallon?

This is what it looks like now: 









It is so hard to figure out what will work without knowing how big these things are.

That blue bushy pice in the back is what I want to replace with moss cover. I think it would look nicer and give more benefits to the water.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Anubias comes in a variety of sizes, Petco and Petsmart sell the medium sized ones. So those will fit fine in your tank, the larger ones might not, or will take up most space at least.


----------

